

Ask HN: How can I contribute more to HN? - raganwald
http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=raganwald

======
raganwald
In light of the effort to improve HN, I 'd like to politely (and humbly) ask
for some feedback. What can I do to make HN a better place? I'm not looking
for feedback on specific comments (we have downvotes and relies for that), but
general advice.

Comment less? Be more technical? Be less arrogant? Be more polite? Stay on
topic? Anything else?

I have quite a few karma points, but I often say that moderation is most
needed when something is popular but unhelpful to HN. In the same spirit, I am
thinking that feedback is most helpful for people like me who have a lot of
karma but could be even better HN citizens.

Please? And thank you!

